# Banff Rocky Mountain Resort Maintenance Fee



## Justin (Feb 24, 2013)

Hi the owners @ BRMR,

What is the maintenance fee for the Banff Rocky Mountain Resort week (1BD and 2BD)? I am considering to purchase a week there but cannot get an accurate number. Also do they have only fixed weeks at this resort?

TIA,
Justin


----------



## Tacoma (Feb 24, 2013)

I paid $761 this year per week.  I believe the fee is the same for the 1 and 2 bedrooms.  I would never buy a one bedroom at this resort as they are very tiny and have the same maintenance fees.  Also because they are located under the 2 bedrooms (where families or ski groups usually stay) they can be noisy as they definitely did not use concrete construction.  That said I love my 2 weeks at this resort one summer and one winter.  Although most weeks are fixed I have seen some that seem to float so I believe they exist.

Joan


----------

